# asus rog swift pg248q optimale Einstellungen



## Paco112 (20. August 2016)

Hallo,
Besitzt hier vielleicht jemand den oben genannten Monitor und kann empfehlen, wie man den Monitor einstellen sollte? Bin auf tftcentral.co.uk nicht fündig geworden...
Danke im Voraus


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2016)

So wie es für dich am Besten aussieht.


----------



## yingtao (20. August 2016)

Einstellungen von anderen übernehmen bringt nichts da jedes Display leicht anders ist. Wenn du den von den Farben "optimal" einstellen willst brauchst du ein Colorimeter (z.B. Spyder 5, Color Munki oder i1 display pro). Wenn ich z.B. meine Einstellungen mit denen auf Prad.de vergleiche ergeben sich da schon größere unterschiede. Bei dem Monitor den die zum testen hatten musste man Blau etwas erhöhen, bei meinem Exemplar muss ich aber Grün erhöhen und Blau senken. Die Werte im Monitor zu ändern reicht zudem nicht aus. Man braucht auch immer das entsprechende Farbprofil (.icc). Es gibt Monitore die eine echte Hardwarekalibrierung unterstützen wo die interne LUT (Look Up Tabelle) überschrieben wird. Das sind aber fast alles Profi Geräte und normale Monitore unterstützen das nicht und brauchen das angepasste Farbprofil aus der Messung für eine richtige Farbdarstellung.

Für den normalen User reicht es den Monitor so einzustellen wie es einem gefällt. Wenn man keine Hardwarekalibrierung hat und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte benutzt hat man sowieso das Problem das in Spielen das Standardfarbprofil genutzt wird und die Farben nicht mehr stimmen. Der AMD Treiber arbeitet anders und dort hat man das Problem nicht.

Setze erstmal alle Einstellungen zurück und wähle einen Modus aus der dir optisch gefällt oder irgendwas in die Richtung Benutzerdefiniert damit du Änderungen vornehmen kannst. Öffne dann ein weißes Bild (z.B. einfach Paint) und passe über die Kontrasteinstellung die Helligkeit des weiß ein (irgendwas zwischen 50-75). Als nächstes besorgst du dir ein Graustufenbild (gibt es glaube ich im EIZO Monitortest ansonsten Google Bildersuche oder mal auf Prad.de gucken) und passt die Helligkeit so an das du möglichst viele der Graustufen erkennst. Gamma sollte man auf 2.2 lassen oder etwas niedriger auf 1.9 stellen weil das Gamme meist etwas höher als 2.2 liegt, kann man aber nur schwer erkennen wenn man nicht entsprechende Erfahrung hat. Das letzte was man noch einstellen kann ist die Farbtemperatur über die man den Weißpunkt bestimmt. Meist ist irgendwas eher kühles eingestellt weil durch das etwas bläuliche Bild der Kontrast etwas höher erscheint. Der genormte weißpunkt D65/6500K ist aber eher leicht gelblich und eine Einstellung warm oder warm2 kommt den näher.

Das ist alles was man per Hand ohne Colorimeter am Monitor machen kann. Oft liegt beim Monitor noch eine CD bei wo ein .icc Profil für genau deinen Monitor abgespeichert ist, welches zusammen mit dem sRGB Modus genutzt werden sollte. icc-Profil installieren und in der Windows Farbeinstellung das Profil als Standard auswählen. Ein Colorimeter (kostet zwischen 100-200€) lohnt sich nur wenn man "perfekte" Farben wirklich braucht wie z.B. in der Fotografie, Print oder auch Videobearbeitung. Die meisten Monitore sind von den Farben und den Graustufen bereits ganz gut eingestellt und man muss nur die oben beschriebenen Änderungen nach Geschmack vornehmen. Wenn man die per Colorimeter richtig einstellt sieht man daher oft kaum einen Unterschied. Bei TV Geräten schaut es komplett anders aus aber da ist die Kalibrierung auch sehr viel aufwendiger.


----------

